# Starcraft II Ersteindruck



## miles1200 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hey PCGH-Community,

ich will euch über meine ersten 50 Spiele in Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty informieren. Bedenkt dabei, dass ich nur meine eigene Meinung damit zum Ausdruck bringe und dies keine allgemeine Auffassung für jeden Gamer sein soll. Also, ich wurde von einem Kollegen überredet, mir Starcraft II zu holen, da es sehr gut sein soll und sehr viel Fun machen soll. Ich kann seine Meinung nur unterschreiben: Ich finde, dass SC2 sehr gut ist, besonders um mehr Skill in Sachen Strategie-Games zu bekommen, da man meistens ein 1on1 spielt und so stetig besser wird. Man trainiert durch das Spielen, besonders durch das Online-Spielen, seine Übersicht und Komplexität in Sachen Strategie-Games. Man muss auf sehr viele Sachen achten und gleichzeitig viele Sachen auf einmal machen. Außerdem muss man auf seinen Gegner achten; wie dieser spielt und was dieser tut. Tatsächlich ist das ziemlich schwer, da es die 3 Rassen in SC2 gibt: Die Terraner, eine Menschen-Fraktion, die Protoss, eine Alien-/Roboter-Fraktion (bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was es nun ist) und die Zerg, ein Alienschwarm. Als blutiger Anfänger, so wie ich es *noch immer* bin, kann man schlecht auf den Gegner reagieren, da man nicht noch nicht weiß, was man selbst tun soll und was er tut. Dafür kann man aber sehr gut Erfahrung sammeln, indem man spezifische Guides auf YouTube oder wo anderswo schaut, sich Build-Order (also was man wann tun soll) anschaut und einstudiert und indem man Game Settings so für einen einstellt, dass sie hilfreich sind und einem mehr Übersicht beschaffen. Außerdem kann man für seine Gebäude Hotkeys sogenannte Makkros erstellen, d. h. zum Beispiel 1 = Base. 
Ich glaube, dass waren erstmal genug Infos.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit,
euer Miles


----------



## addicTix (29. Oktober 2013)

Sehr... schlecht zu lesen 
Vielleicht solltest du deinen Text ein wenig gliedern, damit er übersichtlicher und damit besser zu lesen ist.
Ansonsten... joa kann man eigentlich nicht meckern. Ist ja schließlich nur ein erster Eindruck


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2013)

Und jetzt? was willst du mit dem thread genau sagen? 

wie du es findest? wie das spiel aufgebaut ist? was das spiel beinhaltet? 

irgendwie hast du von allem alles ganz schwach angeschnitten.

das spiel ist nun schon paar jährchen alt, was willst du genau sagen?


----------



## Rasha (30. Oktober 2013)

Die meisten werden bereits Heart of the Swarm spielen, also die Erweiterung für die Zerg - ansonsten...trainiere vorallem die Basics (Basisaufbau und Timing) und die BOs

Übrigens gibts hier auch nen Starcraftforum.


----------



## miles1200 (1. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und jetzt? was willst du mit dem thread genau sagen?
> 
> wie du es findest? wie das spiel aufgebaut ist? was das spiel beinhaltet?
> 
> ...


 

Ich will sagen, dass mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß macht, auch wenn ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung habe. 
Auch wenn das Spiel etwas alt ist, es ist (für mich) eine Konkurrent zu anderen Spielen, wie zum Beispiel League Of Legends. Das kann daran liegen, dass Blizzard sehr viel Zeit in seine Spiele investiert (siehe Zeitspanne zwischen Diablo II und III). 
Ich hoffe, damit sind ein paar Sinnfragen abgeschafft. 
MfG,
Miles


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2013)

Der Ersteindruck von Sc 2 wird hier keinen Interessieren. Weil Sc 2 Referenz in dem Bereich ist und so gesehen unantastbar, natürlich kannst du deine Eindrücke hier schildern. Nur wird das nichts bringen den die ganze Spielindustrie im AAA Bereich weiß das Sc 2 so ziemlich perfekt ist.


----------



## Fexzz (2. November 2013)

-müll-


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. November 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Ersteindruck von Sc 2 wird hier keinen Interessieren. Weil Sc 2 Referenz in dem Bereich ist und so gesehen unantastbar, natürlich kannst du deine Eindrücke hier schildern. Nur wird das nichts bringen den die ganze Spielindustrie im AAA Bereich weiß das Sc 2 so ziemlich perfekt ist.


 
Ich würde Stracraft ganz sicher nicht als perfekt bezeichnen, sehr gut, aber nicht perfekt bzw. nicht der einzig richtige Weg. Allerdings ist es wohl in der Tat das beste RTS im Moment. Einfach, weil sonst nicht wirklich was ernsthaftes kommt. Und leider scheint auch kein anderer Hersteller wirklich Interesse daran zu haben, hier was neues oder einfach bekanntes, aber sehr gutes zu entwickeln. Schade, wie ich finde, das Genre könnte wieder mehr Leben gebrauchen.

Dem Threadersteller viel Spaß noch. Kannst ja zwischendurch mal schreiben, wie es sich so entwickelt. Kann manchmal interessant sein, wie neue Personen das Spiel wahrnehmen, wenn man selber schon seit Jahren drin ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. November 2013)

Es kommt nichts ernsthaftes von anderen Firmen weil die nicht mithalten können. Blizzard kannst du vom Gameplay nichts vormachen, selbst wenn es eine Firma geben würde die das 3fache an Finanzen in ein Rts reinstecken würde. Dann wäre es halb so gut wie Starcraft, vom Gameplay gibt es keine Firma die Blizzard was vormachen kann. Die wissen wie das läuft, den macht keiner mehr was vor der Zug ist schon vor über 10 Jahren abgefahren für andere Entwickler. 

Vom Gameplay her machste den Leuten bei Blizzard garnichts vor und selbst wenn, machen die es besser, das war immer das Ding von den.

Die interessieren sich nicht für nebensächliche Sachen wie Grafik(Technik) usw. deswegen kannst du das vergessen....


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (10. November 2013)

Ein schwaches Argument, selbst wenn Du 40 mal (anstatt "nur" vier mal) wiederholst, dass man Blizzard nichts vormachen könne. Dieser Logik zufolge dürfte es auch nur einen Entwickler für First Person Shooter geben, nur einen für Rennspiele, für Puzzlespiele und so weiter.

Außerdem implizierst Du damit, dass es nur einen richtigen Weg gäbe, was eben auch nicht stimmt. Wer versucht, SC II zu kopieren, wird scheitern. Aber es gibt andere Konzepte, ernsthaftere Strategie ohne diesen hohen Anteil an Taktik zum Beispiel. Vergleiche das mit Shootern (Quake vs. Counter Strike) oder Rennspielen (Arcade vs. Simulation). Nur weil ein sehr gutes Spiel vorhanden ist, muss ja nicht jeder das Handtuch werfen. Hat in anderen Gernes wie gesagt ja auch geklappt. Ach ja, und bei RTS damals auch. Trotz Starcraft Broodwar gabs Age of Empires, Empire Earth, Earth 21XX, C&C, Warcraft III...

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass einfach das Publikum zu klein ist. Shooter gehen immer, siehe CoD oder MoH, MOBA ist populär, MMOs sowieso. RTS hingegen verlangt mehr Arbeit und Einarbeitungszeit und passt damit in heutiger Zeit nicht mehr ins allgemeine Schema. Schade, wie ich finde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. November 2013)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass einfach das Publikum zu klein ist. Shooter gehen immer [...] RTS hingegen verlangt mehr Arbeit und Einarbeitungszeit und passt damit in heutiger Zeit nicht mehr ins allgemeine Schema.


 Das Publikum hat sich wohl kaum im Verhältnis geändert, davon gehe ich aus, geändert hat sich eher die Einstellung der Publisher, weil sie glauben das sie durch Shooter schneller mehr Geld einnehmen, weil es die Mehrheit spielt (sieht man auch schön im Unterforum "Spiele" wer die meisten Beiträge der Genres inne hat), darum wird eher ein 0815 Shooter gebastelt als ein anderes Genre, es ist nun mal Fakt das man bei Strategiespielen mehr tun bzw denken muss als bei Shootern, das schreckt viele schon im Vorhinein ab, was man bei Shooter ja nicht hat.
PS: Strategiespieler sind die Intelligenteren Spieler


----------

